# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  gekocht? gebraten? oder gedämpft?

## Joseph

Im Thai gibt es viele Worte, die wir im Deutschen mit „kochen“ bzw. „braten“ übersetzen. Sie bedeuten aber jeweils etwas Anderes. Im Folgenden möchte ich eine kleine Übersicht über diese Verben geben. Natürlich gibt es noch ein paar mehr als hier aufgelistet:

Die *allgemeinsten* Wörter für ‚kochen’ heißen ????????? (etwa: thammgabbkhao) und ???????? (etwa: tamm aahahn). Beide Wörter heißen nur: Essen kochen, Essen zubereiten, man sagt aber nicht näher, wie das geschieht.

Wasser oder Suppe kochen, da benutzt man ??? (etwa:dtomm). ZB. ?????? (etwa: dtommsuup) = Suppe kochen oder ?????? (dtommnahm) = Wasser kochen.

Wenn man aber sagen will, dass das Wasser kocht (also intransitiv, nicht *jemand* kocht etwas, sondern etwas kocht *selbst*), dann benutzt man ????? (etwa: döad) = kochen, sieden. Z.B. ????????????? (etwa: nahmgamlangdöad) = das Wasser kocht gerade. 

Aber man muss aufpassen: Tee oder Kaffee kochen, da wird wieder ein anderes Wort benutzt, und zwar ?? (etwa:tham), was eigentlich nur ‚machen’ bedeutet. Also  ???????  (etwa: tamnahmchah) = Tee kochen (‚Tee machen’) und  ?????? (etwa: tamgahfäh) = Kaffee kochen (‚Kaffee machen’). Hier hat man wahrscheinlich deswegen keine Spezialwörter, weil die Sitte von Tee- und Kaffeekochen aus dem Westen übernommen wurde. 

Wenn man etwas ganz lange kochen will, bis es weich ist, benutzt man das Wort ???? (etwa: dtun) = ganz weich kochen. Z.B. ????????? (etwa: dtunnöa ) = Fleisch so lange kochen, bis es ganz weich ist. – Das Wort ‚dtun’ wurde aus dem Chinesischen übernommen.

Füllt man einen Topf mit Reis, schüttet Wasser hinzu, lässt dann das Wasser verdunsten, wobei der Reis allmählich weich wird, so benutzt man ??? (etwa: hung). Man sagt  ??????? (hungkhao) = Reis kochen.   -  Würde man das oben genannte Wort ??? (etwa: dtomm) benutzen und ??????? (etwa:dtommkhao) sagen, hieße das, man würde eine Reissuppe herstellen. 

Das Wort ?? (etwa: opp) bedeutet, längere Zeit heißer Luft aussetzen, z.B. in einem Backofen. Vielleicht hab Ihr schon einmal die Reklame  gelesen: ??? ?? ???  (etwa: aab opp nuad) = waschen, heißer Luft aussetzen, massieren, womit ein „Türkisches Bad“ gemeint ist. ???????? (etwa: oppkanommbpang) heißt Brot backen, entsprechend  ????????? (oppkanommkeek) = Kuchen backen.

Dagegen bedeutet ????  (etwa: nöng) mit heißem Dampf garen.    ???????????? (etwa: bplahnöngmanao) wörtlich ‚Fisch, mit heißem Dampf garen, Zitrone’ mit Zitronensaft beträufelter Fisch, der gedünstet wurde. 

In der Pfanne mit nicht viel Fett braten, das heißt ??? (etwa: pad). Dieses Verb verwendet man z.B. mit Reis (????, etwa: khao) oder Gemüse ( ???, etwa pagg). Sicher kennt Ihr ?????????? (etwa: khaophadmuh), wörtlich ‚Reis- mit wenig Fett braten- Schwein’, also gebratener Reis mit Schweinefleisch. 

Dann gibt es noch „in Öl braten“, wir würden vielleicht auch frittieren sagen können. Dazu benutzt man ??? (etwa: thood, mit offenem ‚o’).  ?????? (etwa:bplahthood) ist in Öl gebratener Fisch.

Bereitet man dagegen ein Omelett oder ein Rührei in der Pfanne zu, benutzt man ein Spezialwort: ????? (etwa: djiou).     ???????? (etwa: khaidjiou) ist daher ein Omelett. 

Last not least gibt es noch ????  (etwa: yaang), = grillen, also dem offenen Feuer aussetzen.   ????????? (etwa: nöahyaang) ist gegrilltes Fleisch. 

?Joseph (und Thanaporn, die mir die Begriffe erläutert hat)

----------


## Tommy

> ?????? (etwa: dtommsuup) = Suppe kochen


Da das u kurz ist, wäre die Umschrift mit dtomm supp besser, denke ich.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass du Sara ??? mit "ö" umschreibst. Ich fände hier "ü" besser. In einem Buch habe ich mal gelesen, dass man den Ton des thailändisch ??? am Besten trifft, wenn man "ü" sagt und dabei den Mund zu einem grinsen verzieht. Ich finde, dass das stimmt (kein Scherz!)´.

@Joseph

Bitte mach weiter mit den Sprachthemen. Ich denke das hier auch viele lesen, die sich nicht äußern.

Gruß Tommy

----------


## schiene

Danke an das Team  Joseph & Thanaporn für die Erklärungen zum braten,grillen kochen u.s.w.  ::

----------


## Samuianer

> ....... In einem Buch habe ich mal gelesen, dass man den Ton des thailändisch ??? am Besten trifft, wenn man "ü" sagt ...



Hatte ich schon mal erwaehnt, muss tommy da beipflichten, das wird nicht wie unser "ö" gesprochen sondern eher wie "das "u" in J"u"nge, ganz leicht an "Ü" angelehnt, gesprochen.

Aber das zeigt eigentlich nur das es recht schwierig ist eine korrekte Transliteration der Thaisprache mit einem fremden Alphabet zu erstellen.

Denn einige Toenewie z.B. das Nor Ngu in ?? in Schlange, kennt unser Alphabet garnicht, also kann das nur umschrieben werden.

----------


## Joseph

Stimmt natürlich, Tommy, muss "supp" heißen, das wäre nicht nur besser, sondern auch richtig! Danke für die Korrektur. Und danke, dass Du so genau liest!

Was die Transkription betrifft, das ist meine schwache Seite (wahrscheinlich auch, weil sie mich nicht besonders interessiert, wie ich zugeben muss...). Ob "sara - ? besser durch "ü" oder "ö" wiedergegeben wird, weiß ich nicht genau... weder "ü" noch "ö" trifft es genau, und, wie samuianer richtig sagt und immer wieder betont, durch ein fremdes Alphabet kann man eigentlich das Thai überhaupt nicht transkribieren. Es sind nur Möglichkeiten, sich der richtigen Aussprache mehr oder weniger anzunähern.... 

Joseph

----------


## odd

Ist natuerlich ziemlich schwierig die beiden Sprachen komplett richtig zu uebersetzen. Doch mit dem Sara ue muss ich Tommy beipflichten. Oe wuerde ich einfach bei ???einsetzen wie z.B. ???????wangoed / Geburtstag.

Wie schwierig eine Uebersetzung letztendlich ist, kann auch bei dem Wort westlichen Wort Siam beobachtet werden. Unter normalen Umstaenden erkennt kein Thai das Wort SIAM. Ich wuerde es folgend betonen Sayam (kurzgesprochenes a) ????

Was mir z.B. auffaellt. Beim Karaokesingen mit beiden Schriften verwende ich fast ausschliesslich die Lautschrift, die ich besser entziffern kann, aber den Sinn des Textes mir selten erschliesst. Denn ein 'tai' kann folgend geschrieben sein ??? ??? ???? ???? ???? usw., aber nicht nur dieses Wort sondern massig andere Worte.

Karaoke sehr hilfreich zum Erlernen der Sprache, sinnvoll sind von Loso (einfache Wortauswahl, oft wiederholend), schlecht dagegen Malihuana (wenn z.B. ein Segelboot aus Papier gesungen wird), schwierige Texte.

----------

> Wie schwierig eine Uebersetzung letztendlich ist, kann auch bei dem Wort westlichen Wort Siam beobachtet werden. Unter normalen Umstaenden erkennt kein Thai das Wort SIAM. Ich wuerde es folgend betonen Sayam (kurzgesprochenes a) ????


Englisch ausgesprochen passt Siam aber schon besser.

----------


## Dieter

Chak haste recht, englisch gesprochen hoehrt sich Siam durchaus an wie Sayam.

----------


## odd

Obwohl es eher nach (deutsch umschrieben) sei'em sich anhoeren duerfte.

Erfahrungsmaessig sprechen englischsprechende Personen ein schlechteres Thai.

----------


## Samuianer

Ist bei englischer Transkription noch heikler wenn z.B. auf das (gehauchte h, wei in ?) z.B. in dem Wort  P(h)uket, im Englischen wird daraus, halt F_ckit!

Oder hier auf Samui aus Nat(h)on - Nason, was KEIN Thai versteht! Aus Kho Phan Ghan wird ein echter Zungenbrecher...

So, aber zurueck zum Thema Kochen, Braten, Backen, Duensten... dazu viel mir noch:

*???*  - Do:ng (einlegen, saeuern) z.B. das Billiggesoeff Yaa Dong!

und

*????? ???* = Phun lamai gu an (eingemachte Fruechte) 
ein!

Konservierungsmethoden wie raeuchern, poekeln, scheinen hier eher unbekannt zu sein und durchweg durch trocknen Ersatz gefunden zu haben.

*????? ???* - Nuea dae:td  (Trockenfleisch, Geraeuchertes)

Die Zubereitungsmethode von Pla Raa, Pla Khem (fermentierter, gesalzener Fisch) scheint sich darauf zu begrenzen, mir ist da jedenfalls nichts weiter bekannt.


Das mit Siam, verhaelt sich wie mit Myanmar und Burma, letzteres wurde wie Benares/Varanasi - von den Englaendern eingefuehrt/verwendet... weil sich das Original halt so anhoert... wie Kolkatta - Culcatta... u.v.A.m. haben wir ja schon in Europa Milano- Milan - Mailand etc.

----------


## Joseph

Ich bin Samuianer sehr dankbar, dass er weitere Wörter ins Spiel gebracht hat. Diese Wörter waren mir bei meinem ersten Post nicht eingefallen…

Ich möchte hier zu den drei von Samuianer genannten Wörtern noch etwas sagen; leider ist meine Freundin schon zur Arbeit, so dass ich sie jetzt nicht befragen kann:

1)	??? (etwa: doong mit offenem ‚o’): dieses Wort könnte man vielleicht mit „pökeln“ übersetzen. Es bedeutet etwas in einer Salzlake, in Essigsoße und ähnlichen Flüssigkeiten konservieren. 
2)	??? (etwa: guan): dieses Wort heißt zunächst nur ‚rühren, verrühren’ .
?????????? (etwa: thurienguan). Hier hat man ganz reife, also weiche Fruchtteile mit Zucker gemischt und dann kräftig verrührt, so dass sich eine homogene, zähe Masse bildet, eben ??????????
In anderen Fällen, wenn das Fruchtfleisch nicht oder noch nicht sehr weich ist, kocht man Früchte etc. mit Zucker auf, um sie weich zu machen, und verrührt sie dann zu einer zusammenhängenden, homogenen Masse.
3)	??? (etwa: dääd) = Sonnenlicht. (ich habe im  Internet meist ???????? ?????, etwa: nöahdääddiou) gefunden, hieße an der Sonne getrocknetes Fleisch. Es wird gleichgesetzt mit ????????? (etwa: nöahhäng) = Trockenfleisch. Das Trockenfleisch soll heutzutage in Thailand eher in großen Backöfen produziert werden…
Etwas an der Luft (bei Sonnenbestrahlung) trocknen heißt ?????? (etwa: dtaagdääd). ???????? (etwa: glueidtaag) sind an der Luft (an der Sonne) getrocknete (dehydrierte) Bananen…

Joseph

----------

Eine wichtige, typisch thailaendische Zubereitungsart fehlt noch: 

das "gaeng".

Gaeng hat immer die gleiche Grundlage, naemlich die Gewuerzpaste in 
der Fleisch und Gemuese, ja was eigentlich? gekocht geduenstet, geschmort oder

gegaengt werden?

----------

